# Found Blue Check and White Pied homers in SoCal w/green leg bands



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw two pigeons flying with mine every afternoon for the last couple days. At first I thought they were ferals but then I saw they had green leg bands.

It looks like the Blue Check is the cock and the White Pied is the hen, as they seem like a pair. They didn't enter the loft with mine so I wasn't able to capture them.



















The white pied looks a lot like my damascenes, but I think it is a homer. If anyone is missing these pigeons, please let me know and I will try to catch them for you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do catch them the next chance you get, that way we can find out who they belong to.

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, they're at least 2008 birds. Either someone lost some old birds or someone accidentally let out some breeders. I'm sure they'll be hungry, so perhaps you could try using a box trap?


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

A new pied pigeon with a yellow band showed up today, so now we have 3 lost homers. This one looks young.

They are not following my pigeons into the loft trap so I couldn't snatch them, but landing nearby at the neighbors chimney. Hopefully they are not hungry. They must have starved for weeks already. With my pigeons they fly in a big flock around my house in circles.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The new bird is an 09 AU band. Boy, stranger pigeons sure do love your house!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Im guessing they are prolly from close by so who knows and they dont really look underweight just yet so they must be finding something to eat ... very prety pigeons I might add but without knowing the band numbers you really cant help find where they are from


----------

